# iMac G5 flottant au dessus du bureau



## La mouette (27 Mai 2006)

Voilà une transformation qui me plairait bien.







Un bricoleur a enlevé le pied de son iMac G5, pour le faire flotter au dessus de son bureau.

lien flickr: ici


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

J'y avais pensé à un moment aussi.
Il faut le kit de montage VESA (29 &#8364 plus le bras (compter environ 150 à 200 &#8364; !!!)

Donc j'ai abandonné... trop cher


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2006)

Autant que ça  

Mais le résultat est réussit


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2006)

Faudrait un bras blanc, pis ça me rappelle trop les Dell du boulot. :sick:


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2006)

D'après mes souvenirs, lors du lancement de l'imac, il avait été mis en exergue la possibilité de mettre l'imac sur n'importe quel pied, car la fixation était étudiée et fabriquée selon un standard défini, cela ne vous dis rien ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2006)

Je me souviens, mais les photos de l'époque ne montraient pas un dispositif aussi réussit ..

Il en va de même pour les écran Display Apple


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

tiens : moins cher -> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00033193.html


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2006)

Quid du poids ?


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Quid du poids ?


edit : pas lourd...


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Autant que ça
> 
> Mais le résultat est réussit



Tu trouves?

Moi, si le principe me séduit, la mise en oeuvre avec ce pied digne d'un atelier de chaudronnerie me déplait au plus haut point.... :mouais:


----------



## hadrien-g (27 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une transformation qui me plairait bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est plus original que joli, surtout le bras noir(...en blanc encore)
Mon iMac sur son pied classic est peut-être moins original que celui-ci mais reste largement devant le design (si on peut parler de design) des pc   

Après chacun ses gout...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2006)

j'avais apercu cette photo ( probablement sur le même blog que la mouette d'ailleurs) et ce qui moi m'avait frappé c'est... le bureau
Bureau avec cette plateforme surélevée à gauche, booof
c'est pas la plus belle rig qu'on ait vue 
( y a plein de sites qui presentent des trucs époustouflants)


----------



## da capo (27 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> j'avais apercu cette photo ( probablement sur le même blog que la mouette d'ailleurs) et ce qui moi m'avait frappé c'est... le bureau
> Bureau avec cette plateforme surélevée à gauche, booof
> c'est pas la plus belle rig qu'on ait vue
> ( y a plein de sites qui presentent des trucs époustouflants)


Tout cela ne vaut pas un bon vieux bureau en chène avec un max de tiroirs.
Je ne me séparerais pour rien du mien.


----------



## naas (27 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> edit : pas lourd...


:bebe:   pas 40 kilos alors ?


----------

